# Funny story from a young pointer



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Took ripley out last night for a run through the grass, took my shot gun in case we spooked up some grouse but i wasn't real hopeful for this area, anyways. the grass is all about hip high and i looked down to get my footing while crossing a small ditch and when i looked up i could not see ripley anywhere, i couldn't see the grass moving... nothing, so i gave her a couple minutes and called for her to come, nothing... i started to get a little tripped out so i called a couple more times, then i gave a very harsh yell "RIPLEY COME!" Nothing still so i wandered off in the direction i had last seen her, she was about 100 yards out and i got about 20 yards past where i last saw her. she was nose in the grass standing like a stone. i snapped this pic with my cell and took one more step and 3 very large roosters burst out of the grass cackleing like crazy, nearly caused a heart attack for me and ripley.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

That is awesome! Did you get any of the birds?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Stellarmike said:


> That is awesome! Did you get any of the birds?


I wish the season was open, i'd have two of them in the freezer right now! 8)


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Good point, I was thinking grouse, I didn't catch the rooster part.


----------

